# New Guy Here



## FocusedSoul (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello everyone; another new member here. 

This looks like a great forum for martial arts enthusiasts! 
My name is Josh, I am a 22 year old martial artist living in Derbyshire, UK. 
I have a black belt in Shotokan Karate and 2nd Dan in Wado-Kai Karate; I am also studying Wing Chun. 

I look forward to getting involved here and meeting great people.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 22, 2016)

Greetings Josh, and welcome to MT!  We've got a great group of folks on here, and I look forward to your contribution to the threads.


----------



## FocusedSoul (Jun 22, 2016)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Greetings Josh, and welcome to MT!  We've got a great group of folks on here, and I look forward to your contribution to the threads.


Thank you for your welcome. 
There are some excellent threads here and I look forward to full involvement.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Buka (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, FocusedSoul.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jun 23, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 23, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## FocusedSoul (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you all for your warm welcomes.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 25, 2016)

FocusedSoul said:


> Hello everyone; another new member here.
> 
> This looks like a great forum for martial arts enthusiasts!
> My name is Josh, I am a 22 year old martial artist living in Derbyshire, UK.
> ...



Welcome to MT!


----------



## Buka (Jun 25, 2016)

Way cool avatar, by the way.  Didn't notice that until now.


----------



## Brian King (Jun 26, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk. I am looking forward to the conversations.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 29, 2016)

Impressive credentials; welcome Sir!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 30, 2016)

welcome to our forum Josh


----------

